# Ponding on EPDM roof



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

How old is the roof??? EDPM and similar materials should last a long time. Even ponding water should not leak unless there are seam failures. I don't like his recommendation. Roll roofing has a very short life span, and is not worht the effort. Have an EDPM expert look at your problem, it might be a simple fix.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

If you're going with the liquid patch, cement, or roll roofing patch, buy 30 to 50 -30gal., or larger trash cans for the area below the roof. And a couple of dollies for emptying them. 

If it's EPDM, get some weathered EPDM Cleaner, EPDM Primer, EPDM splice Adhesive and some uncured EPDM in the 6" or 12" roll. FInd the minor leak and make the repair. THe supplier of the material you need will have an EPDM handbook you can study before making the repair.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.bestmaterials.com/Roofing_Membrane_Repairs.aspx
Doing it his way will distroy the whole roof, it will leak more not less that way.
I would not use roll roofing on a dog house.


----------



## MLyle (Jan 8, 2012)

I've been reading up on everything mentioned in your replies (many thanks!) and now am not sure whether my roof is EPDM or maybe modified bitumen. I think it's been down about 20 years, is on a bay in NW FL, where we have heavy rain, wind, and high heat. In addition we had direct hits from hurricanes in 2004 and 2005. This roof is over the carport and workshop and is a dark grey color. You can see little puddles of glue? around some of the seams, but all seams look tight. There is flaking in the ponding area, and some striations in the entire surface. I was not at home when the roof was put down, my husband is now deceased, and the roofer is no longer here. He put some kind of "heat seal" roofing on the pitched roof of my house as well, but it's a very light gray color, and has held up really well. The only part of the house roof that had to be repaired after Hurricane Ivan was where a tree limb made a slight gouge in the surface. I've looked at some of the liquid coverings, but the labor for cleaning the old surface and spreading the covering is not available. I just seem to be stuck over what to do!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A picture of the roofing material may help some of our fine roofing guys figure it out for you.


----------



## MLyle (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd been asking my son to look at the roof, today I was able to get out and take a look at it myself. Here's a couple of pictures. What material do you think it is, and can it be fixed to last a few more years. Thanks


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like torchdown to me. If the slope runs from left to right in that pic it also appears to be bucking water. 

Good news is an inexpensive fix that you could do yourself is emulsion and mat over the whole thing. Or epdm as well


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I agree that looks like a torchdown, it is not EPDM. Do not put anything that has a petroleum base with EPDM, it will deteriorate it and quick. The torchdown will be a lot cheaper than EPDM when you replace the roof.


----------



## MLyle (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks! But please tell me more -- what do I shop for to get "emulsion and mat?" This is hopefully something that my son can put down!:huh:


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

I think your beyond coating that, it may work but not for long.

The left pick shows what appears to be cracking and the right pic shows the material is not even laying flat to the deck. Surely that gable is leaking with the material as it appears in the right pic. Maybe its not leaking inside your home, but its rotting out your eve at a minimum.

Time to hire a roofer and at least address the two effected areas in the pics.

Now the pics are stacked when i view the thread, so by left i mean top and by right i mean bottom.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

jiju1943 said:


> I agree that looks like a torchdown, it is not EPDM. Do not put anything that has a petroleum base with EPDM, it will deteriorate it and quick. The torchdown will be a lot cheaper than EPDM when you replace the roof.


1/2" recovery board, then epdm. Was just letting him in on some inexpensive DIY options.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

MLyle, I didn't see that second pic earlier. Is that material flexible or stiff?

Those wrinkles are pretty ugly. Dunno who would strip in epdm like that but I'm wondering if we are looking at the ugliest worn out rubber I've ever seen


----------



## MLyle (Jan 8, 2012)

Ugly, yes! Worn-out, yes! Only rubber roof I've ever seen, so can't compare. After reading all the replies, I have decided that my roof is modified bitumen that needs to be replaced. Since that's not in the budget right now, I guess I'll just do the cheapest (roll roofing and tar) and hope for a couple more years, then totally redo. I don't remember when it was put down, but am guessing that was about 25 years ago. It's over my breezeway, carport, and workshop, so doing no damage to house proper. Thanks everyone for helping me think through this, and for identifying my roof.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Mlyle, the reason I cut one response short is that second picture I didn't see posted prior. Some of that almost looks like EPDM and not mod bit. This is why I was asking if, in that wrinkled area, it was flexible or stiff. 

If it is mod bit, the emulsion and mat will be a much easier and longer lasting solution than rolled roofing and tar. I just wanted to make sure it was mod bit before elaborating. Hence, is it flexible or stiff?


----------



## MLyle (Jan 8, 2012)

*EPDM or Mod bit*

My son looked at it again this morning, and says the wrinkles are stiff. It is really bad shape, coming up from the roof around the edges and in the wrinkled area. This is where the water is getting in. He thought he could cut each wrinkle out, put tar under them, then put roll roofing over all. We really have no funds for anything else. I do appreciate all your help.
Martha


----------



## victoriamorgon0 (Jul 10, 2020)

One major drawback of a flat roof is ponding or standing water. Liquid EPDM Rubber can withstand ponding water literally 365 days a year. Liquid EPDM rubber is designed perfectly for flat roofs.


----------

